# alguien podria aconseja como instalar Anaconda

## dvdr

no soy capaz de instalar gentoo pero a salido un instalador no oficial para hacerlo aqui FUENTE

yo estoy bajandome gentoo 11.2 amd64bit live dvd 

alguien sabria marcarme los pasos a seguir para instalar y ejecutar el instalador gracias un salu2

----------

## deovex

En este foro encontraras que a muchos usuarios recomiendan no instalar Gentoo en modo gráfico por que no funciona bien.

Recomiendo que sigas el manual de instalación de Gentoo oficial: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/

Con mucha paciencia, leer y leer mucho, podrás lograr una instalación de Gentoo exitosa.

----------

## upszot

bueno, concuerdo con "deovex" pero como recomendacion, si queres tener algo basado en gentoo e instalado en 5 minutos, como para aprender sobre el entorno antes de ir de lleno a gentoo instala Sabayon http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=Es:Sabayon_Linux

sino como como bien te dijo Deovex, siguiendo el handbooks no deberias de tener problemas para instalar un gentoo.

Saludos

----------

## dvdr

agradesco buestros consejo ¡¡peo como me diga alguien que lea el manual otra vez ya pillo un mosqueo ....

no soy capaz con el manual lo siento no yego a entenderlo ...e instalado sabayo la cual cuando actualizo arranca con gnome3 y mi tarjet ATI no vale 

en el entorno xfce despues de actualizar no se loquea por un fayo que tiene sabayon  

------si lo intento con el manual otravez ¡¡podria consultaros algunas duas ...luego las pongo y aber si luego me las aclarais ....un salu2

----------

## upszot

hola de nuevo..

  si te decantas por instalar gentoo, no hay problema con que vayas poniendo las dudas, aca hay mucha gente dispuesta a ayudar..

por otro lado, lo que decis de sabayon, tenes otras lives que vienen con gnome, kde, xfce, lkde, y hasta creo q habia una con fluxbox....de todas formas el problema con la placa de video habria q ver que error te tira.. imagino que como sabayon esta basado en gentoo, aca tambien podrias llegar a tener el mismo problema..

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> no soy capaz con el manual lo siento no yego a entenderlo

 

no te lo tomes a mal, pero si no quieres leerlo o no entiendes el manual o lo que sea yo de ti pasaría de gentoo, va a ser una pérdida de tiempo.

Ten en cuenta que el handbook es el principio, para cualquier cosa que vayas a necesitar hacer despues tendrás que leer mas manuales y experimentar por tu cuenta.

Se te puede orientar en este foro o en las listas o donde sea, estos foros tienen muy buena reputación dicho sea de paso, pero al final en gentoo hay que saber ( mas o menos) lo que uno está haciendo y eso dependería de ti y si tu ya no tienes claro lo que haces dificilmente se te va poder echar una mano.

saluetes

----------

## dvdr

 *upszot wrote:*   

> hola de nuevo..
> 
>   si te decantas por instalar gentoo, no hay problema con que vayas poniendo las dudas, aca hay mucha gente dispuesta a ayudar..
> 
> por otro lado, lo que decis de sabayon, tenes otras lives que vienen con gnome, kde, xfce, lkde, y hasta creo q habia una con fluxbox....de todas formas el problema con la placa de video habria q ver que error te tira.. imagino que como sabayon esta basado en gentoo, aca tambien podrias llegar a tener el mismo problema..
> ...

 

sabayon ya no usa gnome lo quitaron solo en live cd lo ves al instalar la distribucion despues al actualizar arranca con gnome3  ...

me dijeron en su foro que ya no lo usa el gnome   hablo de sagayon 6  

en fin gracias boy a leer el manual una y otravez  y probarlo poco a poco en vmware ...¡¡supongo que su instalacion seria la misma en la maquina que en el pc 

cuando me quede de como va su instalacion le dare castaña al pc para meterla .......aun asi esta distribucion me queda grande tio   no es para principiantes ...pero creo que es la mejor manera de aprender .....

¿veo buestros post los comandos que meteis y me acojona un poco la verda .............en fin boy a intentarlo un salu2

----------

